# Legally download Windows 7 and 8



## RandelA (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello guys. 
I have a legitimate license for 
Windows 7 Pro 32bit/64bit and for 
Windows 8 Pro 32bit/64bit version.

Is there a way I can download it legally/ for free?
I wanted to try torrents but I doubt the copies are legit/ unmodified. I need unmodified copies because I will be converting the copies to be compatible with UEFI Bios systems. (which was discussed here)

I tried my dreamspark, and it downloaded with SDM (Secure Download Manager); but it won't unpack the downloads. Which leads to re-downloading of the software. 
(Which would take another 2 days -___-)

Edit: OFF-TOPIC
A little add-on to the UEFI Bios systems.. (since nobody's noticing my last post there)
would the modified Windows setup work on other BIOS systems?
**by modified i meant -- made compatible with UEFI


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2013)

Can try this site for Windows 8:
http://www.pcdiy.com/1228/windows-8-iso-download-64-bit-32-bit-direct-links#windows-8-iso-pro

All the links point to MSDN (requires login).  I don't think Windows 7 is freely available.


----------



## RandelA (Mar 24, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Can try this site for Windows 8:
> http://www.pcdiy.com/1228/windows-8-iso-download-64-bit-32-bit-direct-links#windows-8-iso-pro
> 
> All the links point to MSDN (requires login).  I don't think Windows 7 is freely available.



Ouch  does MSDN have their own downloading software? If yes, I think it would fail as well :/ I need assurance because I have waited for 2 days and it restarted because it can't unpack -___-


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technology-science/microsoft


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2013)

This is what I was looking for before:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only

I don't know if it will let you do a clean install but it is worth a shot.


----------



## RandelA (Mar 24, 2013)

Norton said:


> http://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technology-science/microsoft



Thanks! I have a little question about the Windows 7 tho.. I know that my Windows 7 Pro is packed with SP1, but I am not sure if it's SP1 U(media refresh) or SP1 (old). Would my product key work on both?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Windows 7 is legally available here: http://www.mydigitallife.info/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-from-digital-river/

Also, if you go to this page and click on get started it will download the update assistant, after that runs you can put in your product key and it will download the Windows 8 ISO: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/buy


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2013)

RandelA said:


> Thanks! I have a little question about the Windows 7 tho.. I know that my Windows 7 Pro is packed with SP1, but I am not sure if it's SP1 U(media refresh) or SP1 (old). Would my product key work on both?



It should work with either version


----------



## RandelA (Mar 24, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Windows 7 is legally available here: http://www.mydigitallife.info/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-from-digital-river/
> 
> Also, if you go to this page and click on get started it will download the update assistant, after that runs you can put in your product key and it will download the Windows 8 ISO: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/buy



I have a question.. would it let me do a clean / fresh install instead of an upgrade?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 24, 2013)

RandelA said:


> I have a question.. would it let me do a clean / fresh install instead of an upgrade?



7 will but I dunno BOUT 8.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2013)

RandelA said:


> I have a question.. would it let me do a clean / fresh install instead of an upgrade?




With Windows 8, the ISO you download allows you to boot and do a fresh install.  However, it won't activate properly after doing this, there is a registry key that you need to change and a command you have to run after it is installed to get it to activate.  Just google for "How to Do a Clean Install of Windows 8 with an Upgrade Disc".  However, this only applies if you have an Upgrade key, if you are using an OEM key or a Retail key you can do a fresh install using the ISO provided without any extra steps.


----------



## RandelA (Mar 24, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> With Windows 8, the ISO you download allows you to boot and do a fresh install.  However, it won't activate properly after doing this, there is a registry key that you need to change and a command you have to run after it is installed to get it to activate.  Just google for "How to Do a Clean Install of Windows 8 with an Upgrade Disc".  However, this only applies if you have an Upgrade key, if you are using an OEM key or a Retail key you can do a fresh install using the ISO provided without any extra steps.



I have a product key that is genuine, is this a retail key? I got it free from my university's dreamspark. If so, I could do a clean install with an upgrade disc (provided at microsoft's site) without any extra steps such as registry editing, etc etc.. ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2013)

That is correct, assuming you have a key to a full version(OEM or Retail), chances are the key you received from your school was an OEM key.  So you should be fine without any special reg edits or commands.  But if after doing a clean install it doesn't activate then just look up what I said, it is super easy to do.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 24, 2013)

Is there a site where you can download all Versions of Vista OS's as well?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 24, 2013)

Windows 7 iso images are legally downloadable from msft.digitalrivercontent.net.  As long as you have a legal key,  there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 24, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Is there a site where you can download all Versions of Vista OS's as well?



http://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technology-science/microsoft


----------



## RandelA (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks guys! Problem solved


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2013)

You can use torrents and look for vanilla non pre-cracked or pre-activated versions. Basically you get an ISO of original Windows 7 without any product key. Which in case of Win7 means you can run it in trial mode. Win8 however doesn't work that way as it has no trial mode and requires a product key to be entered before you can even install it. You can still get ISO's though...


----------



## RandelA (Mar 25, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> You can use torrents and look for vanilla non pre-cracked or pre-activated versions. Basically you get an ISO of original Windows 7 without any product key. Which in case of Win7 means you can run it in trial mode. Win8 however doesn't work that way as it has no trial mode and requires a product key to be entered before you can even install it. You can still get ISO's though...



If I download Windows 8 pro, the ones at microsoft's website, would I be able to modify it? because I will make it compatible with UEFI BIOS systems


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd say Win8 is already UEFI ready...


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 25, 2013)

Pursuant to this discussion, I have a few old PC's (quite old) that are still in good working order, and would like to polish up, and get an OS running on them to give away to whatever underfunded school/SPCA/Children's Home may want them.

I would LIKE to drop these machines off with a Windows OS as, all personal opinions aside, this is the most widely used public platform on earth (deal with it anyone who wants to disagree).

I once heard that there was some variant of Windows that was being given away for free for educational uses or some such, but at the time never paid much attention, Is there any such thing that I could install legally on these machines without getting anyone into trouble?


----------



## RandelA (Mar 25, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> I'd say Win8 is already UEFI ready...



I say not. I tried it on mine, tried the clean version (not modified yet) and it won't boot, it would only go to the first time set-up. When I did the instructions on how to make it compatible with UEFI systems, it worked like a charm  My question now is.. would my modified setup work on other systems(non-UEFI for example)?


----------

